# Just Need Info



## FallenHero (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm just curious of a few features. one, is there a list of the ranks you get based on your posts? "Stranger" and "Learning how to roll a joint" etc.

and in "my rollitup" i just noticed at the bottom Last Reputation, what is that about? thanks to whoever gave it to me but i am curious as to whom left me this message and what repuation means to the board.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Nov 30, 2006)

I wish I could tell you.. 

iloveyou


----------



## Widow Maker (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes the ranks are based on your post count. People can give you rep points for giving good advice or just cause they like something you say. You hit the little scale next to the post # of the post you want to give or take away rep points. Hmm. I think I will go take some rep points from the bycycle thread. lol.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 2, 2006)

ahahahahah

LOL


----------

